# Some cues from a new little (non-orchestral) score



## poseur (Sep 10, 2010)

for your perusal & enjoyment (i'd like to think!),
or to your possible irritation & displeasure,
some representative cues from a score to a film that's a "light" character-study
which focusses on an unfortunately rife human-behavior that's proven
quite capable of causing our ruination.

just fyi, these are the stereo versions of the film-mixes;
when i prepare the music for the score release,
4 of the cues will revert to different, earlier versions,
and will be re-mixed.

in no particular order, though i'm particularly fond of
_his life on the lawn_
_don't look at your future, sam_
_tell my wife i'm sorry_
and
_yard sale!_

his life is on the lawn
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631613&q=hi

great rug!
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631612&q=hi

don't look at your future, sam
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631607&q=hi

nick decides to act..... right?
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631604&q=hi

thanks for warning me.....
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631605&q=hi

riding to delilah
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631609&q=hi

tell my wife i'm sorry.....
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631610&q=hi

a price tag on everything
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631611&q=hi

this is my corner
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631608&q=hi

yard sale!
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9631606&q=hi

best,
d


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 10, 2010)

I just started listening and it sounds really good but I urge you, in the name of sanity, get off of Soundclick and get on Soundcloud. If you were on soundcloud I could stay on this page and just listen but I have to exit and come back.
Good stuff so far.
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 10, 2010)

don't look at your future, sam - 
Great cue-very nice!
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 10, 2010)

Yard Sale - Wow, what a great cue. Very sweet!


----------



## poseur (Sep 10, 2010)

i'm thrilled that you're enjoying, dr. q.

soundcloud?
hmmm.
should i really switchover?
do they take full-bandwidth audio?
jeez..... i suppose i could simply do this on my own website.....

i'll give ya the url for the normal (non-specific) soundclick player;
i don't usually do that, since i've got all kindsa tracks mounted, there:
an anonymous place for me to put other film-cues,
some working files, performances, some recordings, band-stuff, etc etc etc.
thisall can (more than occasionally) confuse some folks,
so i usually post the single pieces, individually.

anyways, here's the spot:
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=831564
enjoy yourself, i hope.

d


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 10, 2010)

Great as always!

here are my critiques

"His Life on the Lawn" is too short

"Don't Look at the Future" is too short

"Tell My Wife" is too short

etc etc etc

as always crystal clear production and inspirational moods with cool sounds.


----------



## poseur (Sep 10, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> Great as always!
> 
> here are my critiques
> 
> ...


ha!
thanks, craig; thanks mucho.
as usual, all the cues began longer, but
--- as often happens w/first-time directors who temp their films w/"scourse",
who seem generally mildly afraid of "saying too much" or presenting too much "emotional content" w/score ---
they get whittled down.

it's a bit odd, but i do dig this director (and, the film!), so.....
i try (to some degree) to do what i'm led to do.

funny, how the songs in the film don't usually get whittled, though;
again, i see it as an outgrowth of some basis-in-fear.

again:
thanks, dude. i'm glad you're enjoying my _further-adventures-in-diatonia_:
ha!
and, i trust you're well.
all good?

best,
d


----------



## JohnG (Sep 10, 2010)

deceptively simple-sounding, but there's a lot going on; a lot of layers and a sleight of hand emotionally touching side as well.

Just love this, d. Congratulations.


----------



## bryla (Sep 11, 2010)

soundclick really is a bad host - at least for me on my connection - but the ones I listened to were exceptionally beautiful!

poseur: how do you make the nice background atmospheres?


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2010)

too many to listen to all of them, but very good music there...


----------



## poseur (Sep 11, 2010)

bryla @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> soundclick really is a bad host - at least for me on my connection - but the ones I listened to were exceptionally beautiful!
> 
> poseur: how do you make the nice background atmospheres?



bryla,
thanks.

if you'd like:
point me to a specific cue (from those above),
and i'll then post an "atmos" stem or 2 from it, with some explanation of its provenance.

cool?

best,
d


----------



## poseur (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> too many to listen to all of them, but very good music there...



thanks, rob!

ya know.....
i posted so many, thinking that it might be interesting to offer (to those interested in such things)
what i thought were the key points of a score that required roughly 30 cues.
this, as i've been discovering that not all scores ask of us 1 or 2 "major themes" & their iterative, motivic development;
sometimes, thematic development seems to me left to lie somewhat more quietly
in the lap of sonics, arrangement & orchestration, etc.....
but, the "glue" still needs to be present, even when "motive" is kept away from melody, per sé.

just some of my own flawed reasoning/rationale, there;
ha!

as i tried to imply, too,
these 4 cues pretty much sum-up the sound of this weensy score:


poseur @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> i'm particularly fond of
> _his life on the lawn_
> _don't look at your future, sam_
> _tell my wife i'm sorry_
> ...



best,
d


----------



## bryla (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about 'don't look at the future'


----------



## eschroder (Sep 11, 2010)

These are all super rad. By chance are you using Omnisphere?


----------



## poseur (Sep 11, 2010)

cool, thomas.
i will post some stem(s) either later today, or early tomorrow morning.
{do note that i'm currently on Pacific Standard Time.}

best,
d


----------



## Revson (Sep 11, 2010)

poseur @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> [
> ...sometimes, thematic development seems to me left to lie somewhat more quietly
> in the lap of sonics, arrangement & orchestration, etc.....



listened to "yard" and "don't look;" the beautiful mix/sounds had me wanting to listen, the subtle development kept me listening. Very nice.


----------



## Revson (Sep 11, 2010)

poseur @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> [
> ...sometimes, thematic development seems to me left to lie somewhat more quietly
> in the lap of sonics, arrangement & orchestration, etc.....



listened to "yard" and "don't look;" the beautiful mix/sounds had me wanting to listen, the subtle development kept me listening. Very nice.


----------



## poseur (Sep 11, 2010)

eschroder @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> These are all super rad. By chance are you using Omnisphere?



thanks for asking, e, but:
no, i do not use Omnisphere, and have never tried it.

i'm certain omnisphere is a wonderful, creative program & environment with which to work,
but.....
i've had a lifelong penchant for (& some history of) creating my very own textural devices,
mostly textures that are _performed_ (& often modified) in real-time,
using instruments whose basis lies in acoustically-vibrating things, like..... strings:
fingers on strings.
fingers on strings, through amps & instrument-modifiers & my own, animated reverb "patches".

the concept & sonic reality of _*heart/mind>fingers>strings>etc*_
still persists w/me, has done so since i was a wee child;
now, i'm 57 yrs old, so..... it seems likely to last w/me 'til i drop.
ha!

best,
d


----------



## lux (Sep 11, 2010)

yes, fantastic stuff Mr.D, not to tell how it paints a clear still complex feeling for the story. Sometimes is so nice listening and meeting a composer which makes his thing the way you do. Its very encouraging.

So, thanks for sharing it
Luca


----------



## poseur (Sep 13, 2010)

thomas (et al!),
it took me an extra minute to get to this, but:
here are the "atmospheric" stems from "don't look at your future, sam".

please forgive the silences & waiting-time present within them;
it was handiest for me to print each of the stems from bar 1/beat 1, so.....

first, all 3 tracks comp'ed together,
in order to hear how they might interdepend, as a "group", which is how i consider them:
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9642732&q=hi

then, the live guitar track:
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9642731&q=hi

piano 1, which is a reversed piano, acting as a quasi-ostinato,
sharing the pulse of the piece, but in a time signature other than the "primary" instruments:
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9642730&q=hi

piano2, which is another (mostly) reversed piano,
meant to serve as "punctuation" (or, more subtly, as "framing")
for certain dialogue, picture & musical elements in the cue, itself:
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=9642729&q=hi

best,
d


----------



## poseur (Sep 13, 2010)

SvK @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> "his life on the lawn"
> 
> very nice / modern..tasteful. I love the mix between the pizz and gtr mutes. They answer each other so well and live together nicely...very sweet...
> 
> ...


thanks, s --- thank you.

that's one of the cues whose musical qualities will increase dramatically,
when i revert to the music mixes;
this, owing to last-minute (dub-stage) changes in picture & my resultant conformation,
which's what you're hearing, here.

dude,
d

ps:
you really _should_ finish/expand/whatever that "mysterioso" piece.....


----------



## poseur (Sep 14, 2010)

lux @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> yes, fantastic stuff Mr.D, not to tell how it paints a clear still complex feeling for the story. Sometimes is so nice listening and meeting a composer which makes his thing the way you do. Its very encouraging.
> 
> So, thanks for sharing it
> Luca


a kindly appreciative nod to ya, luca, and..... of course,
you're welcome.
best,
d


----------



## rJames (Sep 14, 2010)

Good stuff. I always look forward to hearing poseur's music. An original take and very emotionally provocative. I would love to hear it in context.


----------



## poseur (Sep 14, 2010)

rJames @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> Good stuff. I always look forward to hearing poseur's music. An original take and very emotionally provocative. I would love to hear it in context.


thanks, rj.
according to what i'm hearing from the distributors' reactions to the film @ TIFF,
hearing/feeling the score in its proper context should def be possible, 
relatively soon (in film-business time).

i did not go to the dubbing-stage for this film, so actually don't know exactly
how the score might present.

best,
d


----------



## anogo (Sep 14, 2010)

"Tell my wife I'm sorry" is so evocative. Wow!


----------



## poseur (Sep 14, 2010)

Bryan T @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> "Tell my wife I'm sorry" is so evocative. Wow!



thankee, kind sir.
that cue is the final development, in the film, of its particular (small) "family".

and;
welcome to vi-control!

best,
d


----------



## poseur (Sep 15, 2010)

okay; got it!
soundcloud does support full-bandwidth audio, of many types,
and has a number of other "pro"-features.

i'll switch-over, i think,
though i detest the fact that folks will be staring at a waveform-display.
really!
i do not dig that, at all.

d


----------



## anogo (Sep 15, 2010)

poseur @ Wed Sep 15 said:


> though i detest the fact that folks will be staring at a waveform-display.
> really!
> i do not dig that, at all.
> 
> d



You mean you don't listen with your eyes? Everyone else seems to these days.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, poseur. I always get an enormous kick out of your stuff, and I particularly admire your creative use of guitars to create texture. It's especially interesting to me in the context of this kind of relatively understated writing. Really beautiful, haunting stuff.

I've only made it through a few tracks so far--I look forward to soaking up the rest of them. :D


----------



## poseur (Sep 15, 2010)

Bryan T @ Wed Sep 15 said:


> You mean you don't listen with your eyes? Everyone else seems to these days.


ha!
good'un.
the last i thing in the world i want the director, editor or music editor staring at?
yup:
a waveform.

d


----------



## poseur (Sep 15, 2010)

Ian Dorsch @ Wed Sep 15 said:


> Thanks for sharing, poseur. I always get an enormous kick out of your stuff, and I particularly admire your creative use of guitars to create texture. It's especially interesting to me in the context of this kind of relatively understated writing. Really beautiful, haunting stuff.
> 
> I've only made it through a few tracks so far--I look forward to soaking up the rest of them. :D



thanks, ian.
in general, i've most definitely been working on a few projects (in a row)
that seem to require some "understatement", which i enjoy,
which is natural to me, but not (in my own music) to the degree necessary to these films.....
though the style-of-pressures involved
--- that the music in the film is actually heard more,
& that its function can often be "made purposefully visible" ---
can, occasionally, be somewhat daunting.
not a complaint on my part,
by any stretch of the imagination:
just an observation.

d


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## poseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Sep 16 said:


> Nice work!


thank you, fr!
was still trying to re-post that "missing" post..... but, it didn't "take".
¿weird?
i give up!
d


----------



## bryla (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for doing this D! definately something useful for me and hopefully others


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 18, 2010)

dear christ this is *stunning*. gorgeous music beautifully produced with a real character of its own - i am minded of thomas newman at least in terms of the exquisite handling of texture.

this is what i love about this forum. i really love taking a moment from bashing brains out over a cue to listen to someone elses work and be re-inspired, or learn something about what's going on outside my studio, or enjoy some cut and thrust about post-94 john williams. even less experienced guys getting there chops together. 

but stumbling on to johns amazing cue in the other thread or this fantastic refreshing offering is just so rewarding. thanks for posting - awesome wonderful stuff!


----------



## poseur (Sep 18, 2010)

that's so very much appreciated, rs,
coming from a composer whose work i've actively listened-to, thoroughly enjoyed & truly respect.
dude, sir: thankee.

as well --- i really appreciate the reference to TN,
whose large body-of-work is so wonderfully & personally deep,
whose work i've often find inspiring.....
and who, somehow, gave me incredibly intelligent & supportive advice
which actually helped me to "succeed" (or, at least, "survive") my first score,
written for one of the (intensely pressurised, yeah, wow) major studios.

but,
i'll mention that there may be a bit of spin+twist to the self-referential wheel of musical influences, here;
it could be noticed by some that, in fact, the nature & density-of-appearance
of my own creative textural work in film-scores (beginning in the mid/late '80s)
seemed to have no small effect on quite a few composers,
and certainly very directly so on folks
who assist composers in creating animated, organic "textural devices" as careful & humane root-causes for their music.

indeed, there are hollywood composers still resorting to using 
actual '80's/'90's "libraries" of my own textural devices;
they've been so widely circulated that, in point of fact, many of these composers
(and their sub-composers/programmers/etc) no longer have any clue 
as to their original provenance,
nor any motivation to seek such clues.
TN not being one of them, i might add.

in apologia, though:
even though i'm often a complete jerk, i don't wanna sound like one, here.
ha!

in any case:
i'm really so enthused & encouraged,
that you responded so well to these cues from this simple little score.....
and, not said lightly, either:
that so many of you, here, have also done so;
it is not what i expect, honestly, when i stop to entertain expectations.

d




stevenson-again @ Sat Sep 18 said:


> dear christ this is *stunning*. gorgeous music beautifully produced with a real character of its own - i am minded of thomas newman at least in terms of the exquisite handling of texture.
> 
> this is what i love about this forum. i really love taking a moment from bashing brains out over a cue to listen to someone elses work and be re-inspired, or learn something about what's going on outside my studio, or enjoy some cut and thrust about post-94 john williams. even less experienced guys getting there chops together.
> 
> but stumbling on to johns amazing cue in the other thread or this fantastic refreshing offering is just so rewarding. thanks for posting - awesome wonderful stuff!


----------



## poseur (Sep 20, 2010)

bryla @ Sat Sep 18 said:


> Thanks for doing this D! definately something useful for me and hopefully others


you're quite welcome, thomas.
best,
d


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW! 

I am late here, but let me say: Wonderful music, Mr. poseur!


----------



## poseur (Sep 22, 2010)

germancomponist @ Tue Sep 21 said:


> WOW!
> 
> I am late here, but let me say: Wonderful music, Mr. poseur!



thanks much, gunther!
best,
d


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 25, 2010)

Gahhh! I hate soundclick. It was problematic when I was in the States and now it's completely inaccessible when I'm in China. I second that soundcloud is far better. 

I used a VPN service to access your links and I only managed to listen to one track (which sounds great) before my VPN died.


----------



## poseur (Sep 25, 2010)

Lunatique @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> Gahhh! I hate soundclick. It was problematic when I was in the States and now it's completely inaccessible when I'm in China. I second that soundcloud is far better.
> 
> I used a VPN service to access your links and I only managed to listen to one track (which sounds great) before my VPN died.



i'm sorry you're having problems, lunatique.

however, i'm not gonna switch over to soundcloud, at the moment.
having noticed that some folks have sonic problems w/playback-of-files, there,
i'm currently of the opinion that not one of these dedicated music-playback servers is
consistently "correct" for everyone.
i could be wrong, but..... i'm going with that for now.
again, my apologies.

in any case,
this score will be released sometime in the spring, in any case,
and i'll try to remember to "announce" it, then.

best,
d


----------



## poseur (Sep 25, 2010)

Lunatique @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> Gahhh! I hate soundclick. It was problematic when I was in the States and now it's completely inaccessible when I'm in China. I second that soundcloud is far better.
> 
> I used a VPN service to access your links and I only managed to listen to one track (which sounds great) before my VPN died.



i'm sorry you're having problems, lunatique.

however, i'm not gonna switch over to soundcloud, at the moment.
having noticed that some folks have sonic problems w/playback-of-files, there,
i'm currently of the opinion that not one of these dedicated music-playback servers
acts consistently "correctly" for every user.
i could be wrong, but..... i'm going with that concept, for now.
again, my apologies.

in any case,
this score will be released sometime in the first few months of 2011;
i'll try to remember to "announce" it, then.

best,
d


----------

